

Ask HN: What should I do with my domain name of 11 years? - cmer

I've owned a domain name for 11 years and haven't used it in MANY years. It is now up for renewal and I'm starting to wonder if I should just let it go. Call me stupid, but I feel a little bit emotionally attached to the domain name (!). It was the first domain name I owned after all.<p>Is there a good reason to keep a domain name that's not being used and that I probably won't ever use again, besides trying to sell it for profit?
======
imp
Keep it. It's cheap and if you feel at all emotionally attached then it means
you may have some value for it eventually. If you're asking for outside advice
then that's too much thought that you've already put into this. I've let
several domains expire, and it was always an easy decision ("what was I
thinking when I got that one?"). Just renew it.

------
jacquesm
well, that's a bit hard to answer without knowing the name of the domain.

I take it that it is not 'carlmercier.com' or 'ajaxwhois.com' because they are
is still in use.

Anyway, if you have had a domain for a long time and you are sure that you are
never going to use it you could try to park it and get at least your renewal
fees out of it. That way if it doesn't bring you large amounts of money it
also doesn't cost you. That way you can postpone the decision to let it go.

If it is a really good name and you think it is worth something you could
lease it out to a party that can go and do something useful with it.

~~~
cmer
Parking is a good idea. Which company would you recommend? I've never done
this before.

------
etix
What's the domain ? ;-)

~~~
cmer
steelwave.com

